# HUNT STARTED---WET!!



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*6PM YESTERDAY HUNT STARTED --WET AND COLD and WETTER but all 25 teams started on time 42 hunters 1 huntress---Be fun Sunday when they start checking in-36 this morning and frost---Coyotes should be Hungry------------later lots to do*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I can relate to that Skip, we've had 3 wks of pretty much steady rain. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Get us lots of photos please.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Tuff hunt'in conditions usually mean the best hunters will be bring'in in the fur. Hope everyone has another great time this year Skip. :thumbsup:

Hey------ send some of that wet down my way--- were dry as a bone.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just wettin' our appetites.

Been thinking of the boys U.P. there.

With over 50 participants, someone's gonna connect - weather or no weather.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Tic Tock Tic Tock waiting for some updates. Hope everyone stays safe and at least see some critters.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ahhhh found the right channel for updates!! Post em when you get em!


----------



## rotty (Oct 20, 2015)

Pics posted in other thread


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

rotty said:


> Pics posted in other thread


Uh common courtesy to post the link to the thread :rules: my rules lol.

Like this http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/23937-results-of-s-p-days-hunt-2016/


----------

